# Vampire Counts Question



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Do Zombies you raise cost any points? For example If i raise 13 zombies do I have to give 13x4 points? Also, if I were to give more models back to a unit *(replenishing)* does that cost points.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Risen models are free.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Im pretty sure that new units cost 50pts, no matter how many models you raise, but replenished models in an existing unit do not cost any points.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

If you wanna check it up, it says on page 38 of the vampire counts army book, in the right hand column.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

Vaz is correct. Any unit created is worth 50 points no matter how many models you raise or of what sort. for example if you summon 20 zombies and keep adding the squad will only ever count for 50 points. same with winds of undeath and raising spirit hosts, even though a single spirit is more than 50 points it will be worth that many. as for units raised above starting size only the original amount counts.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

kungfoomasta said:


> Vaz is correct. Any unit created is worth 50 points no matter how many models you raise or of what sort. for example if you summon 20 zombies and keep adding the squad will only ever count for 50 points. same with winds of undeath and raising spirit hosts, even though a single spirit is more than 50 points it will be worth that many. as for units raised above starting size only the original amount counts.


you mean Vaz is incorrect?


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

yeah...... i fail sometimes


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

Actually, Vaz is correct...

You never, ever have to PAY points for a raised unit, or models added to a unit...

HOWEVER...

If that unit is destroyed, they are worth 50 VP, no matter how big they were. 


Example... 

If you raise 2 spirit host bases with Winds of Undeath during the game, you pay nothing but the casting cost of the spell in power dice, however... if at some point those two spirit hosts are destroyed, your opponant receives 50 VP. (Even though if you had bought the spirits hosts as part of your army and not raised them, they would be worth 130 VP, they are only ever worth 50 VP for destroying a summoned unit).

Hope that clears up any confusion...


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

oh right yeah i assumed we were talking victory points, wasnt really clear about that.


----------

